# Finally finished my canopy



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a few picks of the completed canopy.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Nicely done, great match to the stand. :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

did you build the stand and canopy? Do you have pics of the build?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, I built the stand and canopy, but I don't have many picks from the build.


----------



## toot2008 (Oct 2, 2008)

That is the custom look you look for in the stores that you cannot find. Especially for the prices they are charging. I just built my first stand and canopy for my 55 gallon. 1 day to build and 1 day to stain and dry, about $120 spent.[/img]


----------



## brett.boehmer (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

looks real nice!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you post pics of the underside so we can see how you mounted the lighting unit, cable, ventilation...ect..? It looks good.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice job all around A_C_. :thumb:


----------



## joiseymike (Feb 8, 2009)

That's some good looking woodwork!

Newbie Q about canopies... is the top hinged, and do you still use a glass canopy (or something similar) as a tank lid?

I've been thinking of making a canopy my next project once my tank's finally populated and humming along.


----------

